# Display ideas.....looking for inspiration



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anthropologie stores are famous for their eye catching window displays. I thought they might give me some inspiration for my craft fair set up. I tried to figure out what they all have in common, besides being colorful. I think it's movement. I see a lot of diagonal lines, swooping lines, curved lines. We can do something close to that with different levels of elevation on our tables. I never really thought of it so much as a design element, just a way to get more product on the table, but I'm seeing it differently now. I wish I had a tent, because I think more could be done with a backdrop. Now that I've retired, my mind is going crazy with ideas. In case anyone else would like to take a look, here's a link. Does this inspire you? https://www.google.com/search?q=ant...rg-QG4iJewDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=634

I love that they've used inexpensive items (like paper) to make a big impact. Like this....the paper garland on the china cabinet makes me want to make one for my mantle. What do you think? Does it give you any ideas?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 28, 2015)

Paper decorations are not for me. I think they look good for a little while but as my mom would say "how do you clean that?" Maybe thin foam or felt would be better? Still inexpensive but a little more durable. All very cute ideas though.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't do craft fairs and have a cat that likes to gnaw on paper so anything paper is a danger, but I NEED that china cabinet.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree, the china cabinet is gorgeous. I didn't necessarily mean to imply that decorations had to be made from paper, just that it's possible to decorate inexpensively, and still have it look really beautiful. I have champagne taste and a beer budget, so I'm always looking for ways to make things that look expensive, when they're not.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 29, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> . I have champagne taste and a beer budget, so I'm always looking for ways to make things that look expensive, when they're not.




Can I steal this quote? I love it so much.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 29, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> Can I steal this quote? I love it so much.



It's not my quote, but you're welcome to it! :-D


----------



## Relle (Jun 29, 2015)

I love those ideas for static displays, but think something like that for out in the open is a problem with all the elements, let alone carting more stuff with you. 

You also don't have that much room when displaying product at craft shows and markets and I would want the space to be taken up by product and not display items to take full advantage of all the space.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't do craft fairs either but I think what I'm getting from your inspiration is the element of depth and textures. You can certainly achieve that with boxes, frames, burlap, lace, etc. and probably easier to cart around. I'm not really giving you much to work with I just think with some out of the box thinking I bet you can find your niche.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 30, 2015)

Relle said:


> I love those ideas for static displays, but think something like that for out in the open is a problem with all the elements, let alone carting more stuff with you.
> 
> You also don't have that much room when displaying product at craft shows and markets and I would want the space to be taken up by product and not display items to take full advantage of all the space.



I don't have a tent, so I only do indoor fairs, but I definitely agree about the transportation issue. But I know I can find room for some embellishments on my table. Maybe one of those paper garlands winding it's way through the soap display. I've been kind of obsessed with the paper idea after seeing this wreath made from newspaper. I've been looking for something different for my front porch. I've had one of those grapevine wreaths forever, and I'm ready for something new. Here's the wreath. 



jules92207 said:


> I don't do craft fairs either but I think what I'm getting from your inspiration is the element of depth and textures. You can certainly achieve that with boxes, frames, burlap, lace, etc. and probably easier to cart around. I'm not really giving you much to work with I just think with some out of the box thinking I bet you can find your niche.



Jules, I know the paper idea sounds crazy, but it does work with my aim of keeping my stuff to be transported as light as possible. The older I get, the tougher it gets to load it all in the car, unload and set up. I did get an idea from the Anthropologie windows, I don't know if I can make it work, but it's something I've never seen used before at a craft fair. I have a lot going on at the moment, but when I have a chance, I need to see if I can make it work. The wheels are turning......


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 1, 2015)

Well I say go for it! I think paper is awesome I only worried about the elements ruining your beautiful work.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey search the pinterest boards for plastic spoon art or plastic soon flower (in case this link doesnt work: clicky )

Stuff like this looks really nice in the photos, and would be lightweight and more durable than paper.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 1, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> Hey search the pinterest boards for plastic spoon art or plastic soon flower (in case this link doesnt work: clicky )
> 
> Stuff like this looks really nice in the photos, and would be lightweight and more durable than paper.



Gorgeous, I love the ombre effect with the different shades of blue!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 1, 2015)

I was thinking about those vinyl sheets you can buy as sturdier replacement to paper... also something my cat would probably leave alone.  Of course, there's no telling with him.


----------

